# So Sad- Need Help. Alternative Medicine? Cancer?



## MyHunterMan (Aug 25, 2011)

I"m absolutely desperate to find a way to stop my 9 year old's tumor. The mass is below his spinal cord in his abdomen. The vet said it was the size of a steak and it is by his vital organs so we cannot operate. It killed his 1 kidney, so he is living on only 1. I just dont know what kind of diet to do or how to stop it from growing. He has been with me since college and is my life. *I'm devistated and scratching at anything to help him*. He is happy right now and smiles all the time. Loves his food too! There is no option for chemo. Any advice? There is a holistic doctor in VA that I can talk to via phone and put him on an all natural food diet. Please, any help on diet is truly needed. Thanks  And i keep praying for him to stay "healthy" and happy. *I love my Hunter so much. *


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I just lost my sweet Sophie girl to cancer in May. She was three. Her cancer was very fast and very aggressive, so we didn't really have much time. We did order this - 
Canine Cancer Treatment | K9 Critical Care Power Pack

as well as their Pet Food Mix. I had heard that if you can "starve" the cancer, it may be possible to slow it down. I was also told to give her only filtered water. Giving the supplements and the food and water seemed to have given her back some good days. She did look brighter and had more energy. Even my husband, who was very skeptical of my $$$ purchase agreed that she seemed to have improved. 

If nothing else, there is lots of good information on that website to learn about cancers and our beloved friends. I hope you have lots of good days ahead with your friend.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. I wish you would have found us under better circumstances. I wish I had advice for you. All I can offer is to savor every second you have left with your boy.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Grain free diets are best to keep the tumors down. I hand cook my babies chicken breast, green veggies, tomatoes and a small amount of garlic then mashed it. Eggs are fine too. They say turmeric reduces tumors as well. It's not a guarentee, but anything helps. Cancer is nasty in humans and ruthless in dogs. Spend special time with your baby and remember the love you share.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Oh and filtered water like Claire suggested. I have new pups and that's all they get. So did my cancer babies.


----------



## MyHunterMan (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks for your advice. He is now on filtered water and I am cooking him raw food. But he wont eat the veggies. Right now, i cut back on his dry food and mix it with raw meat... I'm trying to add veggies, but then he doesnt eat. Ugh. How do i get him completely off the grain and just eat the veggies and raw meat? Any idea?

Thank you all again. Its so hard to not cry all the time.


----------



## nathaliekuntz (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi, I'm new on this site and so happy to have found you guys! My 4 year old Beau was diagnosed with cancer July 4th. Stage 4 =-( The vet suggested bland diet of chicken and rice which Beau loves but I see so many comments of getting rid of the rice. His appetite is great and his blood counts have improved but now the underside of his tail is one big 'hot spot'. It looks awful. He's being treated with Prednisone and an antibiotic. I've also given him Benadryl just to try to get him to relax. Does anybody know what I can do to treat the sores without hurting him? We're going back to our vet on Tuesday, as he was just given a chemo treatment yesterday.
Any suggestions, advice will be appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

nathaliekuntz said:


> Hi, I'm new on this site and so happy to have found you guys! My 4 year old Beau was diagnosed with cancer July 4th. Stage 4 =-( The vet suggested bland diet of chicken and rice which Beau loves but I see so many comments of getting rid of the rice. His appetite is great and his blood counts have improved but now the underside of his tail is one big 'hot spot'. It looks awful. He's being treated with Prednisone and an antibiotic. I've also given him Benadryl just to try to get him to relax. Does anybody know what I can do to treat the sores without hurting him? We're going back to our vet on Tuesday, as he was just given a chemo treatment yesterday.
> Any suggestions, advice will be appreciated! Thank you!


I don't have any ideas for the hot spot other than the usual treatments for them, but I wanted to tell you I'm sorry to hear of Beau's diagnosis, especially so young. Your vet may be able to give you something to help. Our vet usually prescribes a prescription powder called Neo Pred Def with Tetracaine, but I don't know if it will interfere with chemo drugs. Please feel free to start a thread here about Beau and tell us his story and what type of cancer he is suffering from. We always love to see photos of our precious angels fighting this terrible disease.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am so sorry about your Beau. We lost our Beau to hemangiosarcoma in 2008. He was 11 years old. I was feeding him a no grain diet (Nature's Variety raw patties.) I really don't have an suggestions but just wanted to let you know that I am thinking of you and your Beau.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*MyHunterMan & Gold4Me*

MyHunterMan and Gold4Me

So glad you and Hunter and Beau have found us, but so sorry under what circumstances.

My only advice is to hold them close to you, sleep with them, keep them as comfortable as possible, feed them anything they like to eat, take many pictures of them. My hubby and I lost two dogs to hemangiosarcoma last year.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

nathaliekuntz said:


> but now the underside of his tail is one big 'hot spot'. It looks awful. He's being treated with Prednisone and an antibiotic. I've also given him Benadryl just to try to get him to relax. Does anybody know what I can do to treat the sores without hurting him?


 Sulfodene® Remedy Products - Sulfodene® Skin Medication for Dogs


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about Hunter's diagnosis. Personally, I wouldn't switch the food around a lot or go raw or reach out to exotic, expensive supplements, but that's my choice. I feel that you can do more harm than good by making sudden diet changes, and I would hesitate to start a dog on raw right when his immune system may be compromised (but I'm not a fan of raw in the first place, so read my advice with that in mind).

And as far as the supplements, there are a lot of snake oil salesmen out there who will capitalize on your sick dog by selling you an expensive bottle of nothing in particular. Fish oil can keep inflammation down, but that's one on a very short list of supplements whose benefits are well demonstrated in legitimate scientific testing. However, even with fish oil, check with your vet first, since large quantities can slow down clotting, which could be dangerous with hemangiosarcoma (which is what I'm assuming it is, based on your description). 

So don't throw too much stuff at the disease; you may cause more problems than you solve. Hemangiosarcoma, if that's what it is, is a fast-moving, aggressive cancer. Barring a miracle, it's very difficult to change the course of its progress, so don't make yourself crazy or waste any time with your dog. Do feed him healthy food, and do keep an eye on his pain. Sometimes "smiling," if it means he's panting when he's not warm, can be a sign of discomfort. So can restlessness, pacing, and loss of appetite. There are pain meds your doc can prescribe to extend the number of happy days he has left. And don't be afraid to let him go when he's not enjoying life anymore. The hardest part is letting him go when he's ready, not when you're ready.

Love your boy, take him to his favorite places, spoil him rotten, and don't count the days. Just make today a great day with your dog, and plan for tomorrow to be great too, just like if he weren't sick. And if, eventually, you have a good day together one day and can't have one the next day, that's going to be OK. He won't be afraid if you stay with him and tell him what a good dog he is.

If I knew a supplement that cured a fast-moving, cancer, believe me I'd have used it for Gus or Chess or the other dogs that I've loved who died too young from cancer. In that absence of a cure, though, all I could do was love the hell out of those dogs, make sure they had great days, and let them go when the time came.


----------



## nathaliekuntz (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you for responding and sending your well wishes for Beau. I am very sad to let you know, I had to let him go this weekend. My poor buddy seemed so miserable and my wonderful vet and I sat with Beau and decided he deserved better than what he was going thru. So my beloved buddy Beau is in puppy heaven at only 4 years old! To all of you, thank you, and I wish all of you many happy years with your loved ones!!


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Godspeed Beau.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So sorry you didn't have more time with your boy.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

So sorry to read this about your boy Beau. Many will greet Beau at the Rainbow Bridge. He will not be alone. Godspeed ~


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm sorry about your Beau. I know how much losing him hurts.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

My condolences on your loss of your Beau. Four is just way too young.... I'm so very sorry.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

This is such a hard path to walk with a dog you love. I'm sorry it's the one before you.

Nothing that Hunter is down to one kidney, it might be good to ask your vet whether he should be on a diet that is gentle on the remaining kidney. I know the diet for dogs with kidney disease is low in protein.

Holding you and Hunter in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

MyHunterMan said:


> ...Thank you all again. Its so hard to not cry all the time.


Yes, it's hard not to cry. But remember that Hunter doesn't know what you know. He wants to love you, be loved by you, and enjoy every minute of every day that he can. Helping him to do that... building more happy memories of the time you have with him... is probably the best gift you can give him. Your tears will fall in abundance when he is gone. 

Wish I could give you a big hug!
Lucy


----------



## MyHunterMan (Aug 25, 2011)

Hunter passed away a week ago in my arms on the way to the vet. I havent had the energy to come back to the blog because my heart is absolutely broken. I dream about him every night. 

For Beau- Feed him raw and no grain. As everyone else said, Filtered water only. I also saw a homeopathic vet and she gave me "vitamins" to boost his immune system and grow healthy cells quicker. He only had 1 week of being on it and he could only eat 4 of the day on the new vitamins, so it didnt work. But i believe in prayer also.

Hold him tight and play with him as much as possible. 

i'm so sorry- I know how it feels and i'm here if you need to talk


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss. Run free sweet Hunter.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear that you didn't have longer with him. Sleep soft, good boy.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Godspeed sweet Hunter.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Have peace knowing that Hunter had absolutely the best life a dog could have and that you did everything you could. Hugs.


----------



## nathaliekuntz (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi, I'm really sorry for your loss of Hunter, very sorry. I feel good seeing pictures of Beau, how strong, vibrant and loving he was before the cancer and know that the last few months, he was strong for me, until I was ready to say good bye. Maybe our dogs are up there playing together =-) Take care!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

MyHunterMan – I am so sorry for loss of your sweet Hunter. My heart is just breaking, it is going to be 4 months on Thursday since I lost my soul dog, my best friend, my Buddy a week shy from 9 and half, and I know how hard it is.
Run softly at Bridge dear Hunter boy.

Nathaliekuntz – very sorry for loss of your Beau, he was way too young to leave. Your boy is running free now, strong and fast, at the Bridge with Hunter, my Buddy and other golden babies. 
Hugs to you both.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

So sad to hear about your pup : (. My Penny girl has fibrosarcoma, been fighting it for 2 1/2 years now. I believe in holistic diets and supplements whole hearty. Here is Penny's diet:
Penny’s Menu 

Morning 
On an empty stomach: 
6 ml of Fulvic Mineral Water 
TEA: 1 ounce of Essiac Tea, 1 ounce of Aloe Vera, 2 ounces of water and 1/2 scoop of Nupro. Mix together and serve. 
Wait 15 minutes and then prepare breakfast 
1 cup of Wellness Core 
1 tsp Modified Citrus Pectin Powder 
1 tsp Prozyme 
500 mg of Meriva-SR Curcumin Photosome 
Add some boiled meat 
Mix and serve 
Mix together a small amount of low fat cottage cheese with 3 1/2 tsp Salmon Oil 

Afternoon 
On an empty stomach: 
TEA: 1 ounce of Essiac Tea, 1 ounce of Aloe Vera, 2 ounces of water and 1/2 scoop of Nupro. Mix together and serve. 

Evening 
1 cup of Wellness Core 
1 tsp Modified Citrus Pectin Powder 
1 tsp Prozyme 
500 mg of Meriva-SR Curcumin Photosome 
1/2 tablet Multivitamin 
1 tablet Vital Green 
Add some boiled meat (chicken, chicken livers) 
Add mixed vegetables (garlic, shiitake mushrooms, broccoli, kale, carrots, daikon, beets) 
Some times fruit can be added as well (bananas, blueberries, pineapple, apple) 
In the past we have been cutting the veggies up and adding them to the food. But recently we have started juicing the veggies and fruit up in a blender and mixing them in her food that way. She will absorb more of the nutrients, and absorb them faster. 

Night 
On an empty stomach: 
6 ml of Fulvic Mineral Water 
TEA: 1 ounce of Essiac Tea, 1 ounce of Aloe Vera, 2 ounces of water and 1/2 scoop of Nupro. Mix together and serve. 

Please note: These amounts are for a 60-70 pound dog. Please re check the amounts, if you are planning on using anything for your dog. 

This does not include the chemo drugs she is on, just the every day diet. She is on Metronomic Chemotherapy and has had Palliative Radiation.

Curcumin is known to help with cancer, Penny gets it.

Curcumin - The Indian Solid Gold

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Bumping up this thread for those in need. Penny's diet sounds very interesting.


----------

